# Battery Replacement



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

For the 2nd time, the lovely Delco has lost charge. As the threads show, finding an "85" is difficult except at dealerships. As the search engine shows, I don't want to go back to delco. So Optima, Duralast, etc are all larger batteries, how do I mount a Optima Red top for example? Does it take another mount or what exactly are those who have replaced with another battery done?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I got an optima yellow this weekend (after 22K miles). They bolted it up in like 5 minutes. The only thing out of the ordinary is that Optima says not to use the battery wrap, so mine's now in the trunk.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I picked up a red top yesterday. I still have to install it, but that won't be a problem if my measurements are right.

Thanks again.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

what is the difference between red and yellow... the red would match my goat. If i keep it that long.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> For the 2nd time, the lovely Delco has lost charge. As the threads show, finding an "85" is difficult except at dealerships.


On the surface it sounds like a bigger problem if this is now a 2nd time your replacing the OEM battery prematurely. When I received a copy of the GMVIS report on my goat I found its battery was replaced with another Delco after the car sat on the lot for 9 months and that was 3 months before I bought her. Now a year and a half has passed with no repeat problem.... knock on wood! 

In talking to an ls1 forum member that used to sell Vette's for a Chevy dealer, he said it wasn't uncommon for new car batteries to die on the lot for the most part due to sitting unused. He stated they found one of the odd reasons to be from the proximity of Vette's on the show room floor to their respective car key (with in 20 feet of each other) would cause the alarm system (active or not) to draw more current and drain down a battery rapidly. There's also the issue of being stopped when shutting down the GTO or its lights will stay on if you kill the engine while rolling. With a manual its an easy and mindless thing to do and have done it myself a couple times.

If it were a one time occurrence it could be the battery, 2nd time I'd start thinking its a short or alternator problem of not putting out enough voltage (about 14V) to keep the battery in a fully charged state while driving.... or the oddities above.

Hopefully you have solved the problem with your choice in battery. Good luck.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

from what I have read...the longer month batteries have more plates inside (this is of course on "wet" batteries) and since the physical size outside is nearly the same...it is more likely that vibration and handling can make these plates touch...end of the battery...so the less long month batteries might do better...I believe the difference between red top and yellow top is the yellow top is a deep cycle battery...I had been told that if your battery or car sits for a time...the deep cycle battery is not for you...this was the reason (so I was told) that GM stopped the AGM (Delco's version of the Dry battery...Glass Mat) batteries for the Corvette C5...just fodder for the mind...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

By the way, my 2006 sat on the dealer lot (and inside as one of the dealership owner's personal collection) for 15 months...my battery was replaced with a Delco 72 month Professional before I purchased...
Bill


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I use yellow top optima battery for all my cars i love those batteries work really well


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry, the battery went dead two times, not replaced two times. I noticed the black indicator also. The battery lasted almost 3 years, I guess that is pretty good for an OEM battery. As explained by the business, red top battery is built for pure starting power. The yellow top is a deep cycle, track cars without alternators use the yellow top.
the Red top went in flawlessly with the additional mount that fit right over the screw and held the battery in place.

Thanks again,
EARL


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> what is the difference between red and yellow... the red would match my goat. If i keep it that long.


Really.... as an insider to the audio/performance business.... none! I have yet to see any measurable difference between the two on street vehicles. The red is cheaper, I don't have them in front of me to compare CCA's, but they should be similar, if not identical.

The most common practice was to sell the blue tops, which were marine batteries. No difference between the Blue and Yellow, except for an 18 month warranty on the blue, compared to the 12 month on the yellow. Also, the Blue had extra srew tops for a boat harness, which we always cut/grind down.

If you're serious about upgrading your battery, look at Odyssey, or any other dry "lead" batteries. That's what they use in "real" race cars.... not yellowtops as the ad's suggest. Leave it to Nascar to mis-inform the public lol.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I attached a Mercury Mystique as a helper. It didn't work out so good so I pulled the battery out to replace it and also note the black window. I removed the caps and could see no water. I added water and a slow charge. I reinstalled it and it now works fine. I don't know how long it will last but it appears that an periodic check of the water level is in order.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Jumping starting a car?*

It's possible to cause a power surge or spike in voltage causing damage to your on board computer when disconnecting the leads. Once the car with a dead battery is jumped its recommended to turn the headlights on to absorb any spikes in power. I read there are jumper cables now with a "computer protector" on the leads to prevent power surge.

I've instructed my wife some time ago, DO NOT under any circumstances jump someone's car if they have a dead battery, I don't want to risk any damage from people not knowing any better. 

CHOICE - ...jump start a car


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> For the 2nd time, the lovely Delco has lost charge. As the threads show, finding an "85" is difficult except at dealerships. As the search engine shows, I don't want to go back to delco. So Optima, Duralast, etc are all larger batteries, how do I mount a Optima Red top for example? Does it take another mount or what exactly are those who have replaced with another battery done?
> Thanks in advance.


You don't have to spend all that cash for a Optima when a normal replacement battery will work just as good. I called my Speed Shop and they hooked me up with a INTERSTATE Battery for about $80.00 with a 3 year warranty. I don't use my car very often so I use a Battery Tender and leave it hooked up all the time. When I want to go for a ride I just unplug the quick disconnect and off I go.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

NJSierra said:


> what is the difference between red and yellow... the red would match my goat. If i keep it that long.


Red Top = Starting

Yellow Top = Deep cycle

Both batteries can be used for starting, but the yellow top is designed for discharging and recharging, where the red top can't handle that kind of service. Most people that get the yellow top have stereo or power accessories that require a deep cycle battery.


----------

